# 2012 beetle turbo, where is the dashboard gauges ?



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

when i build any beetle turbo, it clearly showing the dashboard with gauges (i assume it's boost, oil pressure & oil temp)... 

it seems like the launch edition do not come with the gauges...

please advice.. thanks


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning. Please read through the forum. This topic has been covered. The gauge pods were not ready in time for the launch and will not be in vehicles for a while. Those of us with turbos are hoping that the pods will be a dealer installable item but there is a chance they won't be.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was told by VW HQ (1-800-822-8987) that there is not going to be a retrofit for
the 3 gauge setup and suggest you construct your own like I'm going to do.
Since I want to avoid drilling the sensor into the oil pan I need to use one of those
aftermarket plates that sit between the block and the base of the oil filter (sandwich
adapter). Was hoping I'd only need a complete filter unit like the one in the late
model 2.0T GTI's but I've seen a blow up of the 2012 Beetle's engine and it shows
separate pieces for the outside 'top' filter housing, inside element, and a base that
the 'top' housing screws into. Since I will need that base piece to correspond the thread
size to the 'sandwich', I'm hoping VW Parts will tell me I won't have to buy a complete
housing unit (top and bottom) to get a base.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

Mangledpup said:


> Good morning. Please read through the forum. This topic has been covered. The gauge pods were not ready in time for the launch and will not be in vehicles for a while. Those of us with turbos are hoping that the pods will be a dealer installable item but there is a chance they won't be.


i have an infant at home and i do work, browsing hours on the forums is not possible

thank you for your answer...


----------



## glennm (Aug 20, 2003)

team3d said:


> i have an infant at home and i do work, browsing hours on the forums is not possible
> 
> thank you for your answer...


As someone told me on the Tiguan forum, no question is a bad question.

VWvortex is a fun place. I think as long as you dont personally dog someone or swear, all is good


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

And I was just singing along on YouTube to This I SWEAR by The Skyliners !
Damn! Now I've got to go wash my mouth out with soap for swearing. I knew
I should have sung along with 'The Lollipop song' instead.


----------



## glennm (Aug 20, 2003)

ridgemanron said:


> And I was just singing along on YouTube to This I SWEAR by The Skyliners !
> Damn! Now I've got to go wash my mouth out with soap for swearing. I knew
> I should have sung along with 'The Lollipop song' instead.


YEAH!! And it better not be some weak soap like grandma had like Rose or Lillac


----------

